# Totem da problemi scorrendo nei video

## mambro

Premetto che questa cosa mi succede su 2 diversi pc, entrambi con profilo amd64.

Particamente da un po' di tempo capita che scorrendo un video avanti e indietro il video si blocchi in quella posizione e biogna spostarsi avanti o indietro nel video per farlo ripartire. Altre volte invece il video continua ad andare ma sparisce l'audio per poi ritornare muovendosi un po' nel video.

La cosa pare non dipendere dal tipo di video.

Inoltre eseguendo totem da terminale non ottengo nessun output d'errore.

A qualcuno capita qualcosa di simile?

----------

## mambro

ops, volevo postare su discussioni   :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

rompi le tasche ai moderatori o fai un report a te stesso dicendo che volevi postare in discussioni, qualcuno dei mods internazionali potrebbe intervenire prima che i nostri si risveglino.

'notte  :Laughing: 

----------

## lele_dj

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Premetto che questa cosa mi succede su 2 diversi pc, entrambi con profilo amd64.
> 
> Particamente da un po' di tempo capita che scorrendo un video avanti e indietro il video si blocchi in quella posizione e biogna spostarsi avanti o indietro nel video per farlo ripartire. Altre volte invece il video continua ad andare ma sparisce l'audio per poi ritornare muovendosi un po' nel video.
> 
> La cosa pare non dipendere dal tipo di video.
> ...

 

A me capita la stessa cosa .... solo che io sono su x86 e non su amd64, ed ho installato la versione 2.18.3

ecco anche l'output di eix così vedi anche le USE:

```
lele@dj ~ $ eix totem

[I] media-video/totem

     Available versions:  2.16.5 2.18.2 2.18.3 ~2.20.0 ~2.20.1 {a52 bluetooth dbus debug dvd ffmpeg firefox flac galago gnome hal lirc mad mpeg nsplugin nvtv ogg python seamonkey theora vorbis xine xulrunner xv}

     Installed versions:  2.18.3(21:23:48 10/09/2007)(-a52 -debug dvd ffmpeg -flac gnome hal -lirc mad mpeg nsplugin -nvtv -ogg -seamonkey -theora -vorbis -xulrunner -xv)

     Homepage:            http://gnome.org/projects/totem/

     Description:         Media player for GNOME
```

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> rompi le tasche ai moderatori o fai un report a te stesso dicendo che volevi postare in discussioni, qualcuno dei mods internazionali potrebbe intervenire prima che i nostri si risveglino.

 

Un pm a noi basta e avanza, senza bisogno di andare a scomodare i piani alti  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

```

[I] media-video/totem

     Available versions:  2.16.5 2.18.2 2.18.3 ~2.20.0 ~2.20.1 {a52 bluetooth dbus debug dvd ffmpeg firefox flac galago gnome hal lirc mad mpeg nsplugin nvtv ogg python seamonkey theora vorbis xine xulrunner xv}

     Installed versions:  2.18.3(18:39:48 18/09/2007)(-a52 -debug dvd ffmpeg flac gnome hal -lirc mad mpeg nsplugin -nvtv ogg -seamonkey theora vorbis -xulrunner xv)

     Homepage:            http://gnome.org/projects/totem/

     Description:         Media player for GNOME

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Un pm a noi basta e avanza, senza bisogno di andare a scomodare i piani alti 

 

 :Shocked:  si ma non pensavo che fosse raccolto quel suggerimento... era solo il mio distorto umorismo... ce l'avete tutti con me...  :Crying or Very sad: 

per fare in fretta o per evitare una escalation di insulti (quando necessario), si può sempre far leva sul fuso orario per trovare qualcuno sveglio, quindi era un modo oscuro per dire che era notte.

torniamo seri: a me capita un poco con tutti i player ma solo da dvd (e con vecchi supporti) quindi penso più ad un errore di lettura.

Sicuro che non sia il media ad avere problemi?

----------

## mambro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> torniamo seri: a me capita un poco con tutti i player ma solo da dvd (e con vecchi supporti) quindi penso più ad un errore di lettura.
> 
> Sicuro che non sia il media ad avere problemi?

 

No, mi succede un po' con tutti..

mplayer invece fila liscio.. ma mplayer legge anche i sassi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Ho notato che di solito l'audio sparisce quando si salta indietro col video, e non quando si salta avanti..

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ho notato che di solito l'audio sparisce quando si salta indietro col video, e non quando si salta avanti..

 

Ho notato anche io questo problema, ma non ho avuto il tempo di indagare oltre.

----------

## mambro

Qualcuno sa se con totem 2.20 la cosa si è risolta?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

no e' peggiorata, io con il .18 non avevo di questi problemi...

----------

## mambro

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> no e' peggiorata, io con il .18 non avevo di questi problemi...

 

E io ce li ho con la 2.18.. che forse non dipenda da totem ma da qualcos'altro? (gstreamer magari..)

```

[I] media-libs/gstreamer

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10.11 ~0.10.12 0.10.14

     Installed versions:  0.10.14(0.10)(10:45:35 22/09/2007)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Streaming media framework

```

Pare che quella ad esempio sia la stessa per entrambe le versioni di totem...

----------

